

Ask HN: Can you recommend a mobile app developer/studio? - swapna

Hi there,<p>I'm a product manager at Simply Hired and a happy reader of Hacker News!  I need to find a mobile app developer or small studio to build a couple mobile apps for us. I thought I'd reach out to see if any fellow readers are looking for a short gig or could recommend a firm.<p>I have wireframes, but it would be great to work with somebody who has some experience with mobile search apps/utilities and would have some ideas to contribute .. i.e. more of a discussion type relationship then just throwing a dense bunch of drawings over the fence.<p>If you have any recommendations then please respond or email me at swapna (at) simplyhired dot com<p>Thanks guys.
======
phlux
I sent you an intro email to Pervasent, tehy are an accomplished app house
with over 100 apps...

